
Wal-Mart Sues Puerto Rico Over ‘Astonishing’ Tax Increases - LukeB_UK
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-05/wal-mart-sues-puerto-rico-over-astonishing-tax-increases
======
LarryMade2
So, is this the sort of thing the TPP and other trade agreements will let
companies overrule.

